# Atlanta area people



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Mark your calendars. The next Repticon is January 10th and 11th. I found this reptile show to be much better than the last one we went to. I'm definately up for going.
Candy


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

haha yeah the last show wasnt a dart frog person type of show. im gonna try to make it to repticon again.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

The last show as more for snake and spider lovers. 

Well, I talked my husband into letting me set up a panther chameleon cage but I have to get rid of one of my other tanks. Since I refuse to part with any of my frogs and SW fish tank, the FW fishtank has to go. I want to do some research on the care before I get to excited about it but by show time, I may be looking for supplies.
Candy


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Great news, I'll be there. Good Luck on the Panther Chameleon project. Your hands should be tired from all of those backrub massages


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I didn't have to commit to anything other than the getting rid of one tank thing. No extra back rubs for him. 1 a week for a year is all he gets!!
Candy


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

For now......


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I plan on being there!! 

Can't wait to see everyone! 


Crystal


----------

